# Lake Anna?



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

As I drive around Lake Anna in Barberton Ohio while I am working (public transportation) I always see people fishing but never catching... the guy on my bus today told me he caught a 34 lb carp last week there. Are there fish to be caught there ? And what tactics? Extremely curious


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

When I was young they stocked the lake with trout. Went there when I was in boy scouts for a fishing contest. Haven't fished there since.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

There's fish in there everything is catch and release though.


----------



## Madnickq (Jan 18, 2015)

It's not uncommon to catch 10-12 lb channel cats there on cutbait , also you will get your share of bass , I use rubber worm, jerk bait, small live bluegill on a float.Catch an release like R Johnson said.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Madnickq said:


> It's not uncommon to catch 10-12 lb channel cats there on cutbait , also you will get your share of bass , I use rubber worm, jerk bait, small live bluegill on a float.Catch an release like R Johnson said.


Thanks for the insight.. I am catch and release only


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to catch all my bluegill bait there. You could pull in about 30 bait sized gills in no time. That was a big mistake by the city, who know nothing about fisheries management, to make it all catch and release. It was purely done to keep, in their eyes, riff raff down to a minimum.
The gills are severely stunted and over populated.
There are some big cats in there. If you have a reel with enough line capacity, use a half gallon bleach bottle for a bobber and have a drop line about 15' with a 6/0-8/0 circle hook baited with a couple of gills you catch there.
Have someone walk it around to the other side of the lake and reel it back in/out to the middle.
When that bottle stands upright, you know you got a big one on.

It's a good place to take kids fishing. they can catch gills till they're bored. No size though.


----------

